# Uk M merchandise



## coxy1983 (Mar 10, 2008)

Is there any Uk M merchandise ? t-shirts ?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

There will be one day.. but realistically not for a few months.

L


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

Damn! Id love to see the sizes available xs,s,m,l,xl,xxl,xxxl,xxxxl,robsta.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

young-pup said:


> Damn! Id love to see the sizes available xs,s,m,l,xl,xxl,xxxl,xxxxl,robsta.


Nah mate they'd be something like:

Bicep boy (S)

12st pretty boy (M)

Work in progress (L)

Guns for hire (XL)

Alpha (XXL)

Robsta (XXXL) - But clothes arrive ready ripped and covered in blood.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Nah mate they'd be something like:
> 
> Bicep boy (S)
> 
> ...


Eh you. Just because your 12 stone doesn't mean you intend to stay there!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I want a UKM muscle shirt that bears the legend, "I had 2 million reps, now look at me"

PMSL hahaha


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

Come on UK-M, it's a great idea....get it sorted!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Im a 15.5 stone pretty boy what am I classed under? :lol:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Im a 15.5 stone pretty boy what am I classed under? :lol:


(show off).


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm 18 stone and ugly which one do I get? :lol:


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

I want one too! in pink, low cut, and that says, "girls love muscle" in size S :laugh: :lol: :laugh: :lol:


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Sizes medium and below should be fitted with padded shoulders :lol:


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

Sizers medium and below should come with an air valve so you can pump em up,lol


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

McQueen said:


> Sizers medium and below should come with an air valve so you can pump em up,lol


Girls as well??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I want one that says "God made me human, Tren made me a God".


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Cheese said:


> I want one that says "God made me human, Tren made me a God".


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

